# Marriage for reasonable reasons such as raising children,



## JTK-NCC1701 (Jul 21, 2020)

because such marriages last longer than romantic LTR


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

First off, this is for guys that are not interested in sex. 

And who the **** cares if it lasts longer. 

I would not want my painful death, to last longer. 

Why would anyone ever sign up for this...

BTW, for some of us, romantic love exists. Wonderful, loving, healthy love filled with hot steamy sex, is a reality. 

Don't really know why anyone would be interested in anything else, but WHAT EVER??????


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

SILLINESS!!! 

You cannot apply one standard to every marriage anyway...it all depends on the individuals who are IN the marriage and what THEY need/want out of a partnership.

This idea works for people who don't need passionate, romantic love...but not for those who DO.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

LisaDiane said:


> SILLINESS!!!
> 
> You cannot apply one standard to every marriage anyway...it all depends on the individuals who are IN the marriage and what THEY need/want out of a partnership.
> 
> This idea works for people who don't need passionate, romantic love...but not for those who DO.


Sure, I am cool with that. 

So the next logical question is... Who in the hell wants to live like that. I get it if you are asexual, but otherwise, I am not getting it. 

But I guess if people want to live that way, who am I to say anything. 

However, I don't want to knowingly hang around them, I might catch the no passion, no sex virus.... yuck!!!!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

BluesPower said:


> Sure, I am cool with that.
> 
> So the next logical question is... Who in the hell wants to live like that. I get it if you are asexual, but otherwise, I am not getting it.
> 
> ...


You do know I was agreeing with YOU, right...?

For ME, I can have a "buddy" relationship, sure...but I'll need a passionate sex partner on the side...Lol!!!

I don't know if it's a virus...maybe they are really aliens...??


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

LisaDiane said:


> You do know I was agreeing with YOU, right...?
> 
> For ME, I can have a "buddy" relationship, sure...but I'll need a passionate sex partner on the side...Lol!!!
> 
> I don't know if it's a virus...maybe they are really aliens...??


Yes, and I am pretty sure it is some kind of virus. Not a 100% sure but I think it is some kind of virus. 

Not making fun of asexual people, just not something I want in my life...


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

BluesPower said:


> Yes, and I am pretty sure it is some kind of virus. Not a 100% sure but I think it is some kind of virus.
> 
> Not making fun of asexual people, just not something I want in my life...


Me neither...but I don't think it's anything I'll EVER "catch"!!

Do you think people who start out being passionate and sexual can BECOME asexual...? I can't imagine how that could happen...


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

LisaDiane said:


> Me neither...but I don't think it's anything I'll EVER "catch"!!
> 
> Do you think people who start out being passionate and sexual can BECOME asexual...? I can't imagine how that could happen...


No I am joking about that. @oldshirt had a thread about it... Is asexuality real??? 

I don't want to disparage anyone, asexual or not, but I cannot imagine a healthy, a physically healthy person can be asexual. 

But people swear that is it a real thing. I could see not wanting to have sex because maybe you are fighting, or something like that, but to not want to have sex at all, under any circumstances... I don't know, I don't see it...


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

What does MGTOW mean...?


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

I think it is "Men go there own way" but I could be wrong about every word. 

People will argue, but to me it is a bunch of guys that could not get laid with a million dollars cash. 

But they will tell you that they "won't put up with the way woman act" and bla, bla, bla… 

Frankly, king of a general wimpy whiny emasculated man thing where they tell themselves they are all correct in their thinking. 

Kind of silly, but again, I guess to each their own. I can still laugh at them though...


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

BluesPower said:


> I think it is "Men go there own way" but I could be wrong about every word.
> 
> People will argue, but to me it is a bunch of guys that could not get laid with a million dollars cash.
> 
> ...


I think THAT guy can probably get laid...there's something sexy about a guy with gray hair and a Harley shirt!!! Lol!


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

LisaDiane said:


> What does MGTOW mean...?


MGTOW ---> Maximum Gross Take Off Weight

Yeap, that's what it means. It's something I have to worry about alot. ;-)


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

M


LisaDiane said:


> What does MGTOW mean...?


Men Go Their Own Way

They claim to be men that have chosen to focus on their own interests and well being and have intentionally turned away from seeking relationships and sex etc with women. 

Me suspects it's actually guys that have under developed social skills and interpersonal relationship skills and can't get laid or can't get girlfriends so they hang out and play video games together and try to convince each other that is a better lifestyle than one with a special woman in their life. 

MGTOW is not be confused with In Cels (involuntary celibate) In Cels desperately want to have sex but lack the physical attractiveness and social and interpersonal skills to get the time of day from women and they become bitter and resentful and at times even violent, ie Elliot Rodgers who has become something of a folk hero in the community for gunning down people in a hate-fueled rampage even though he himself did not consider himself a member of the In Cel community.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, he alludes to it in the video. The standard MGTOW argument is that the risks of the modern marriage so disadvantages men through punitive family court and custody laws that it is better to not play at all. Preserve your assets, and live a fulfilling single life. In the old days, they would be called 'confirmed bachelors'.

I hear a lot of the "No More Mr Niceguy" attitude in what he is saying in the video. He seems to use 'blue pill' to equate men behaving as 'nice guys' in the hope that if they please her enough they will get the reward they want. Then he lambasts that attitude.


----------

